# Raptobike Lowracer



## Origamist (12 Oct 2008)

Does anyone ride or have any experience of one of these Raptobike FWD bents? I saw one yesterday and was impressed with the looks and price. This is the first time I have felt the pull of the dark side...


----------



## byegad (12 Oct 2008)

There was a thread on the BHPC forum about the lowracer.


----------



## Origamist (12 Oct 2008)

byegad said:


> There was a thread on the BHPC forum about the lowracer.



Cheers, I've seen that and read a few other threads on various fora.

I guess there are not that many in circulation in GB at the moment...I'll go for a test ride at Bike Fix instead...!


----------



## fards (19 Oct 2008)

my review will be up on BROL pretty soon, 

overall a pretty good bike and very affordable, don't ride much like a FWD typically does. Very stable and quick.


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2008)

fards said:


> my review will be up on BROL pretty soon,
> 
> overall a pretty good bike and very affordable, *don't ride much like a FWD typically does. Very stable and quick*.



That's what I wanted to hear! I look forward to the review.


----------



## andharwheel (20 Oct 2008)

I saw a couple at the Worlds in August. Quite impressed by them for the reasonable price. Would make a good entry level lowracer.


----------



## raptobike (20 Oct 2008)

Hi Origamist (and others here),

was alerted to this thread by Google and could not resist responding. To make things clear: Yes I am who my nick says I am. I manufacture the RaptoBikes and am therefore slightly biassed. 

As Fards has also found it is an easy bike to ride. On my webpages there is a video of me driving it 'hands free'. I can also ride the bike hands free while pedalling, it is very forgiving. 

The front wheel drive works well. The chain, derailer and cassette are (and remain) cleaner, since there is no long chain that picks up all the dirt from the frontwheel. Also the shifting is very direct, since the cable to the derailer is a lot shorter. 

The bike is very low and the seating position is right in the front of the frame to ensure that your front wheel has enough pressure put on it to keep grip in normal circumstances. 

I will (try to) not make any commercially tainted posts. Feel free to contact me or Bikefix if you have additional questions.

Best Regards,
Arnold
RaptoBike


----------

